
Canadians on TN Visas: What's your plan when the US withdraws from NAFTA? - kevintb
&gt; President Trump is likely to sign an executive order formally withdrawing the United States from the North American Free Trade Agreement, according to a senior administration official, a move that would set the stage for renegotiating the deal with Canada and Mexico and fulfill one of Mr. Trump’s major campaign promises.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nytimes.com&#x2F;2017&#x2F;04&#x2F;26&#x2F;us&#x2F;politics&#x2F;nafta-executive-order-trump.html
======
AnimalMuppet
Let's start with "if", instead of "when". As I read the article, this is at
least as much of a negotiating ploy (to try to force renegotiation of the
terms of NAFTA) as it is a serious intent to withdraw.

Then, if Trump does sign such an order, it's not "withdraw today". It's
"withdraw in six months".

But if things do get that far, what is the _immediate_ effect of withdrawing
the US from NAFTA? Do any rules change immediately? Or do they only become
"open to renegotiation"?

My guess is that they only become open to renegotiation (unless the executive
order also changes those specific rules, effective when the US withdraws).
Then there's a period when all the things that were specified by NAFTA are
subject to change. Some things will in fact change. Will TN Visas be one of
them? Nobody can say at this time.

------
hackerboos
Trump has stated that he is no longer withdrawing.

[http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/trump-executive-order-
nafta-...](http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/trump-executive-order-nafta-
withdrawal-1.4086763?cmp=rss)

------
CCing
OT: I really hope that we do an serious agreement(with immigration visas)
between europe, canada and mexico.

